# How do you get a centipede to stay above ground?



## DrakeLineous (Nov 2, 2014)

In most of the videos and pictures I've seen, the pedes are all above ground. Mine currently like to stay buried. Do they eventually come up and out on their own to forage when they're hungry? I'm concerned that if one of them doesn't come out then he won't get enough to eat. The cricket I put in there stays on the surface so he can't get to it unless he pops up.


----------



## scorpionchaos (Nov 8, 2014)

You don't! Centipedes are natural borrowers and spend  a lot of time underground well hidden. On feeding day here I have to dig him up or else he'll leave it there for hours. The reason you see all the centipedes above ground in pictures is usually because they were dug up, of strolling around after a meal. However you encourage centipedes to be out a little more often by providing lots of cover, the more places he has to hide the more secure he will feel and the more secure he is the more you will see him. It's kind of hit and miss from what I hear though.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DrakeLineous (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah I've ended up digging one guy up for feeding. The other one seems to come out of his burrow when I put a cricket in. I'll try adding more hides and see what happens. How often should pedelings be fed?


----------



## Lurchenstien (Nov 8, 2014)

The only time I dig up centipedes, is if I've not seen them for 2-3 months and they've not eaten, and once I've found them it turns out that they're fine. I've not seen any point in digging up 'pedes in order to feed them, if they're hungry then they'll come out to look for food. I put pre-killed roaches in for most of my 'pedes, as Dubia's tend to burrow, making it harder to keep track of what 'pedes have eaten. If the 'pede is hungry, it'll eat, if not then they won't. I have a couple that will take food from a set of tongs without hesitation, so they get live food.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 8, 2014)

Arachnids generally burrow, not just centipedes. I had a emporer once it loved its burrow. R.I.P little emp.

If you want a display pet , centipedes aren't the best pet.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 10, 2014)

Despite all those legs and their speed and ferocious tempers, centipedes are generally quite sedentary and secretive.  Even while active, you seldom see them wander about, because they're happiest when they have deep cover to slip into.  Their bodies are adapted for squeezing through small burrows and crevices, and they dislike being exposed.  Younger specimens tend to be much more active.

  If you want a pet that's active and makes a good display subject, I'd stick with something that isn't nocturnal and shy.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 10, 2014)

Not trying to hijack the thread but it is on topic lol

My S. dehaani has been buried for a while, I bought it at an expo for 20$ and am pretty sure its WC. When I got it, at least to me, it looked a little chubby and about a month or two ago, it stopped eating. It has dug a little chamber like thing in the 'L' shaped corner of its enclosure, I can still see it though. I am just wondering could it be in premolt or maybe be gravid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Nov 10, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Arachnids generally burrow, not just centipedes.


 A centipede isn't an arachnid, though...


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 11, 2014)

vespers said:


> A centipede isn't an arachnid, though...


 Myriapods yeah I fogot. Atleast someone was paying attention!:biggrin:

centipedes got to stay moist that's why they burrow right? And so predators don't see them.


----------

